# 5 foot bulbs



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Im looking for 5 foot T5 bulbs that would be good for my plants. Does anyone know where I can get some. All my LFS dont carry 5 foot lenghts.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

4ft bulbs are the max length available that I'm aware of.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

geez hows bigs your tank dude


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

cueball said:


> geez hows bigs your tank dude


My tank is 180 gallons. ( 6 feet long). I put a 5 foot fixture hanging above it. I currently have standard white bulbs, my plants seem to be doing fine but I would feel better if I had some bulbs that are designed for the plants.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

surf www.bigalsonline.com they got everything


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

cueball said:


> surf www.bigalsonline.com they got everything


No we don't. We don't carry any t-5 bulbs over 4'.

Could you hang another strip?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I run dual 4' shop light fixtures over my 125 gallon tank. Its 6'x2' footprint. Ya they overlap in the middle but offers bright light and kinda fades on the tank edges. I never knew they made 5' flourescent tube style bulbs. Got all my lighting at walmart for $40. Cant beat that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nero1 said:


> geez hows bigs your tank dude


My tank is 180 gallons. ( 6 feet long). I put a 5 foot fixture hanging above it. I currently have standard white bulbs, my plants seem to be doing fine but I would feel better if I had some bulbs that are designed for the plants.
[/quote]
I dont think t5 will fit in any floresent fixture other then speciefic t5 fixtures. I would get 2x48" or 2x36" fixture. Is this for lighting or planting?

dannyboy, do you wark at BA's oakville again?


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I found a company that makes the bulbs in 5 foot. Now all i gotta do is find someone with them in stock locally. Giesemann is the company.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.specialty-lights.com/aquarium-lights.html

all kinds of stuff and spend 75 bucks or more and free shipping...


----------

